# Oreo cookies



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, so what's up with them as of late? 

I've been dunking them in an ice cold glass of 2% milk with ice, for as long as I can remember. Never had an issue.

But, it seems that within the last year or two, you can no longer dunk them in milk w/o the cookies outers loosening up from the creme filled center. 

If there's anything that makes me instantly mad, it's having one or both of the cookie outers sinking to the bottom of your milk filled cup. If they don't sink to the bottom, they break in half w/o notice.

Just another red flag I suppose, indicating that this great nation of ours, is on a fast track to Hell in a hand basket. 

If you can no longer count on a cookie or two and a glass of milk, there's not much else to look forward to. :smt086


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Loctite


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Loctite


Is it the red or blue Loctite that's edible?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Judge should issue a "no knock warrant " Oreo factory. 
Oreo cookies !!!

Could it be the milk??


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Properly Dunk an Oreo Cookie - wikiHow


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Properly Dunk an Oreo Cookie - wikiHow


I'm a tried and proven master of dunking Oreo cookies. I don't need any instruction of any kind, type or style, to know how to do it.

It's my contention that the cookie itself has suffered quality control and/or manufacturing issues, in such a way or manner, to obviously take away from the quality that it once enjoyed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Naaahhh...
Like me, you've just gotten old. :yawinkle:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Time to ban oreo's.............. Call Senator Feinstein and Mayor Bloomberg...........


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I'm a tried and proven master of dunking Oreo cookies. I don't need any instruction of any kind, type or style, to know how to do it.
> 
> It's my contention that the cookie itself has suffered quality control and/or manufacturing issues, in such a way or manner, to obviously take away from the quality that it once enjoyed.


Eliminate all the variables before complaining to the manufacturer, to save embarrassment. Check your fundamentals - grip, stance, sight picture, etc., and if the problem still exists, unleash your fury.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Bisley said:


> Eliminate all the variables before complaining to the manufacturer, to save embarrassment. Check your fundamentals - grip, stance, sight picture, etc., and if the problem still exists, unleash your fury.


I've conducted a complete and exhaustive review of my Oreo cookie handling techniques, and I'm pleased to report, that it's not me. :watching:


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with _Cait43_, there's obviously too much sugar in the new Oreos, contact Mayor Bloomberg, he will set things right, or left.

They do, however still make great 25 meter targets, with a .22.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Open them up, take out the creme, put toothpaste as a substitute for the creme filling, put them back together, they won't come apart again!:mrgreen:


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Try using whole milk instead of that milky water. Makes all the difference! LOL!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

hud35500 said:


> Try using whole milk instead of that milky water. Makes all the difference! LOL!!


I don't drink whole milk unless I happen to get some by mistake. To me, it's very heavy and creamy.

When I do drink milk, I have to have ice cubes in it. No if's, and's, or but's, about it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...When I do drink milk, I have to have ice cubes in it...


Oh, pity the poor, freezing-cold cow!
When the ice-cubes get pulled out of her teats, doesn't it hurt her?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Oh, pity the poor, freezing-cold cow!
> When the ice-cubes get pulled out of her teats, doesn't it hurt her?


The last time I milked a cow was, oh yeah.................*NEVER*. :mrgreen:

Short story. Way back in 1976 I think, some buds and I were in England. We were ordering dinner and I felt like a glass of milk with it. Dinner came and the glass of milk was a bit below room temperature. I was disgusted to say the least and made that known to the waiter.

Words were exchanged, other waiters became involved and a big bru ha ha ensued. Some disparaging remarks were made in respect to Americans and that's when the SHTF.

It was six Brits against four American Paratroopers, but of course, they didn't know that at the time. Too bad for them.............. :smt1099 :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Those poor Brits...
All they ever drink is warm beer or Scotch.
It puts them at a terrible disadvantage!

Worse, they don't have Oreos!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Charlie said:


> Open them up, take out the creme, put toothpaste as a substitute for the creme filling, put them back together, they won't come apart again!:mrgreen:


Denture Creame will do a better job than toothpaste....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

maybe the cookie in question is not really an oreo at all, maybe a clone, or the original, HYDROX COOKIE


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> maybe the cookie in question is not really an oreo at all, maybe a clone, or the original, HYDROX COOKIE


I can see the bag from my laptop and this table. They're the real deal, i.e., Nabisco Oreo.

I'm gonna contact the DOJ and see if I can initiate a federal investigation. :watching:


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

It's possible the Oreo factory has been infiltrated, and the Secret Oreo recipe tampered with, by the Keebler Elves. We could be looking at a major conspiracy by the Keebler Elves to undermine American society.

Senator Feinstein needs to convene a Senate committee to investigate this incursion into Americana.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, it's worse than any of you suspect.
Keebler? Nope.
Hydrox? Nope.
"Nabisco" is no more! That's right: The National Biscuit Company no longer exists.
Until recently, the brand name and recipes had been purchased by Kraft Foods.
But now the owner and maker is _Mondeléz International_. See: Mondel?z International

Who the heck is "Mondelez International," and are they really Bimbo Bakeries of Mexico? (Bimbo: They're people who bought Twinkies, and all the other Hostess brands.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, it's very obvious that this whole issue is much deeper than I had ever thought. 

I 'd hate to think that in some way, it could be tied to Benghazi and Hillary Clinton......but you never know. 

Me thinks I'm gonna have to call in some favors owed me and bring in the big guns. :smt112


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Those "big guns"...
Will they reach Mexico City?
(That's where Bimbo Bakeries is located,)


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Pic has a point, Hydrox was the original cookie. Are they still around? Can't say I've seen them in a while, but they may have banned them in Kalifornia!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Believe it or not, at one time, my wife was a rep for Nabisco.

Matter-of-fact, she was the very first female hired as a Nabisco rep in the city in which we lived at the time. She says she doesn't know anything about the cookies coming apart as they are dunked in milk. 

I'm thinking they may have gotten to her already...................:smt084


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Oh, it's worse than any of you suspect.
> Keebler? Nope.
> Hydrox? Nope.
> "Nabisco" is no more! That's right: The National Biscuit Company no longer exists.
> ...


good investigating. obviously quality control is taking a major hit.
the Mexican cartels might be involved.
be careful of the creamy white center.


----------

